# OK, lets get down to the nitty gritty question everyone has with the Eos-M3....



## archiea (Jun 6, 2015)

...Do you shoot strapless or not!?!?!! :

I'm serious!!! I find the strap can be sometimes cumbersome hen the camera is down... I'm thinking maybe going risqué wrist strap? What do you guys think?


----------



## NorbR (Jun 6, 2015)

Wrist strap indeed. A simple thing that I borrowed from an old P&S. 

I never even took the Canon strap out of the box, for my M or for my M3. The wrist strap did feel quite useful with the M, given the poor grip on that camera. With the M3 I transferred the wrist strap, but it's not needed as much given the much improved grip, I'd be fine losing the strap entirely.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jun 6, 2015)

I used to keep it on a lanyard but have since gotten a Peak Design Cuff. It does the job unless I need both hands free, in which case I just put my M3 back inside my bag.


----------



## vjlex (Jun 6, 2015)

I've never used the supplied neckstrap. Usually I don't have any strap at all. But when I go cycling or hiking, I use my Black Rapid strap.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 6, 2015)

And I thought this thread was going to ask: what Arca-swiss compatible L Bracket are folks finding to use with the M3??.......................................... But asking that would be hijacking the thread.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2015)

I use nylon strap to make my own wrist strap ( to keep it small). I have also added s small loop close to the metal attachment to attach the original strap, just incase.


----------



## dswtan (Jun 6, 2015)

Op/Tech Cam Strap - QD for me! Inexpensive, simple, effective. The elastic neoprene style may not be for everyone. Previously I used a generic nylon weave non-elastic style wrist strap on my compact cams. I'm not sure which I prefer at this point. I like the quick release on the Op/Tech -- though I never use that in practice!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 6, 2015)

dswtan said:


> Op/Tech Cam Strap - QD for me! Inexpensive, simple, effective. The elastic neoprene style may not be for everyone. Previously I used a generic nylon weave non-elastic style wrist strap on my compact cams. I'm not sure which I prefer at this point. I like the quick release on the Op/Tech -- though I never use that in practice!


The M is light enough for any strap. When I was using the 40D with heavy lenses, I use neoprene strap. It is very comfortable. However, I do not use quick disconnect type of straps. I am being skeptical. The more connection you have, the more chance to go wrong and drop your camera.


----------



## dcm (Jun 6, 2015)

Mostly without a strap in solo mode for both the M and M3. Goes in my ThinkTank MM20 when not in use. Hang it on my BR dual strap when I am using a second body (6D). Use the Peak Design Capture camera clip and Leash attached to my pack on the trail. Have the PD Cuff but it hasn't seen much use. 

My strap usage on 6D is similar. Mostly without, then in the bag or pack like a LowePro Classified Sling. Sees some solo use on the BR strap if I'm shooting a longer period or with two bodies. Got the PD stuff for the M, never used it with the 6D. On the trail it was in the back or on a strap though.


----------



## twagn (Jun 6, 2015)

Same here. Mostly without a strap. Used the OEM neck strap which BTW has an excellent attach/ quick release mechanism. I can remove it very quickly if I decide to do so. Now, I don't use a strap of any kind...I find a strap just increases the chance of catching it onto something and dropping it. I'm on a tripod most of the time and that's how I carry it around


----------



## Bernard (Jun 7, 2015)

I use a wrist strap for the M. It's too tiny for a neck strap, and it's the type of camera that you don't mind hanging over a cliff to get a good shot.
Don't remember what brand it is. I went to my local camera store, tried-out all their wrist straps, and purchased the one I liked best.


----------



## BrightTiger (Aug 21, 2015)

Strapped. I just started using the Joby JB01303-BWW Convertible Neck Strap. I carry mine in my daily kit bag and the kit strap was annoying - just got in the way especially in the bag. With the Joby, the end pieces are left unhooked and I just use the longer piece as a wrist strapped (as intended). I can either hook the two ends for a short carry strap or attach the center section (which I carry in the kit bag) when I am shooting for an extended time. I like slinging the camera as I sling my main - er, not-so-main - body. 

I also added an S-biner to either keep the the slinged camera to my hip to prevent swaying into something or clip the entire camera to my hip without using the strap. 

Hard to attach anything else like an extra card holder, but then again this is supposed to be a light system. 

So far so good.


----------



## rossbeckernz (Sep 7, 2015)

Same as a previous poster. Never took the neck strap out of the box for either the first M or the current M3. I use a hand strap.Took the one off my older P&S.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 7, 2015)

I picked up the Op/Tech wrist strap and also it can un-snap and I can add the shoulder strap although I have only used the shoulder strap 5% of the time.


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 14, 2015)

I much prefered the strap on the EOS M (with the clip on 360 degree rotation thingy) to the cheap ordinary strap and attachment that come with the M3. Both my M and M3 have their straps attached right now, but it depends what I am doing with them.

In general I find the strap on the M3 irritating, more so than on the M.


----------

